# Moron Brothers



## old sarge (Jan 8, 2021)

This has been a tough week. Hard to find anything to bring a smile to ones face, even a chuckle. These two fellows have a lot on YouTube. Songs, jokes, idle chit chat. Enjoy!


----------



## Aledavidov (Jan 9, 2021)

It’s good one


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 9, 2021)

Lmao only funny because it's true


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 9, 2021)

That’s a good one. Made me laugh. Thanks for that.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 9, 2021)

That was funny!!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 9, 2021)

I needed that ! That was funny .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 9, 2021)

No doubt about that! Lmao!

Ryan


----------

